# Aumentar diametro de agujeros en eagle



## yukardo (Dic 12, 2007)

Saludos.

Necesito aumentar el diametro de los agujeros de los componentes en eagle. por ejemplo al colocar las resistencia los agujeros son muy pequeños y cuando le abro los huecos se me dañan los orificios. Si alguien sabe se lo agradeceria. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chavez (Dic 16, 2007)

saludos si das click derecho y empiesas a modificar las propiedades del elemento hay una opcion para hacer tanto a los agujeros como a las pistas mas gruesas la opcion es en tamaño de hole ahi tu puedes modificar el diametro 

atte

Miguelangel


----------

